# Linksys WGA54AG Gaming bridge



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

I've seen talk about the WGA54G working with hacked DTivos. But what about the WGA54AG? I did a search and didn't really come up with anything.


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

Is it just a bridge? Any bridge will work if:
1) You are using an approved USB wired adapter
2) The bridge connect OK to your home network.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Cool. Yes, I have a Linksys USB200m Version 1 that I plan to use the Linksys bridge with on an HR10-250.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

ctromp said:


> Cool. Yes, I have a Linksys USB200m Version 1 that I plan to use the Linksys bridge with on an HR10-250.


Should work fine.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Well it doesn't work. I know how to connect devices to my wireless router. I have a cameras, laptops, network drive etc. all configured with WEP etc. But this gaming bridge will not connect. I enter my WEP key, enter MAC address in router but it will not connect to the wireless router. I guess I'm going to return it and go for the WGA54G instead.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Try the Zyxel P330-W. They can be found pretty cheap on Ebay and work right out of the box.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jun 14, 2005)

You could also get a Linksys WRT54GL cheaper than a "gaming adapter." With a third-party firmware, you can set it to wireless ethernet bridge mode.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

The ZyXel router is currently on sale at CompUSA for $9.99. I've bought two of them over the last few months, and both rebates from Zyxel go rejected for some BS reason. When I called them on it, they pushed the rebate through. For a $10 router, I don't mind the extra work to get the rebate.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

I took back the WGA54AG and purchased the WGA54G instead. The WGA54G works just fine. It was much more simple to set up too.


----------



## beveal (Mar 16, 2007)

The WGA54AG works great for me on a Series 2. Never had a problem with it.


----------

